

The Principia Discordia (classic hacker/60's counterculture) - psawaya
http://www.principiadiscordia.com/book/9.php

======
CallMeV
Sweet. I haven't been to this site in a while, but I still have two dead tree
copies - an IllumiNet Press 1991 printing and a Steve Jackson Games 1994
printing.

Hail Eris. All Hail Discordia.

